# VF-Engineering Stg1 on '99 M Coupe



## [email protected] (May 24, 2006)

This M Coupe has around 36,000 miles and we did an Inspection II Service, replace VANOS unit, and installed a Stage 1 VF-Engineering Supercharger Kit. Car is bone stock.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This M Coupe has around 36,000 miles and we did an Inspection II Service, replace VANOS unit, and installed a Stage 1 VF-Engineering Supercharger Kit. Car is bone stock.


The car _was_ bone stock.

Whats the dyno look like?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2006)

This M coupe did not get a dyno prior to installation. 

Here are VF-Engineerings' dyno charts. 

The left one is HP with A/F ratio. The right one is torque with boost plot


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on another VF s\c install!! Was it as fun as mine? :bigpimp:


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Jon,

Tell the guy with the M coupe to join us for dyno day on 8-26:thumbup:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153756


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2006)

roadwarrior687 said:


> Congrats on another VF s\c install!! Was it as fun as mine? :bigpimp:


Richard,

I didn't drive the car but Joe said it drove great. The kit took longer to install due to parts issues but very reliable. No check engine lights or driveability issues on the first 30 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2006)

roadwarrior687 said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Tell the guy with the M coupe to join us for dyno day on 8-26:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153756


I doubt he might go. He lives all the way in Woodland Hills. He's also not very active on the boards but I'll send him an email.

BTW, Joe installed an AA Tuning/Hurtig Motorwerks Twinscrew supercharger kit on his 332ti. I'll tell him about the dyno day and see if he can make it.


----------



## velocity (Jun 14, 2005)

*S/c*

Hi i am happy for you, the power that this kit produces is great. I s/c my '98M3/4 about 3 months ago and i love it no issues with it at all, but now i am ready for stage 2 as soon is out i am getting it. congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## AirFrcd (Mar 2, 2006)

velocity said:


> Hi i am happy for you, the power that this kit produces is great. I s/c my '98M3/4 about 3 months ago and i love it no issues with it at all, but now i am ready for stage 2 as soon is out i am getting it. congrats.:thumbup:


X2 - I can't wait for the Stage 2 kit either. In conversation w. VF last week, the production date for the 530 / 330 is now the "end of the yr." :bawling: 
On the bright side, the Stage 2 kit is supposed to put out approx. 400 ponies - e39 M5 territory :drive:


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

omg i am so jealous of you guys i tottally wanted to get the VF kit for 99 z3 m coupe but i just dont have the money.... maybe someday ill get a chance to experience that type of power upgrade, congrats by the way.


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

omg i am so jealous of you guys i tottally wanted to get the VF kit for 99 z3 m coupe but i just dont have the money.... maybe someday ill get a chance to experience that type of power upgrade, congrats by the way.


----------

